#ubuntu-hn 2012-02-04
<mwallacesd> Hola buenos dias/tardes. Si edito el archivo /etc/sysctl.conf y agrego la linea vm.swappiness=10 eso indica al sistema  que debe usar cuanto de swap de acuerdo a mi RAM, es correcto?
